# Staying awake alert during late bar hours



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.

How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving people tired is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


I'm a night owl. Working mornings doesn't work for me even though I'd rather difficult that than deal with drunks. I'm simply a basket case at 7am, although I can STAY up until then easy, I can't wake up then and be coherent.

If you can't stay awake at night, try early mornings. Maybe getting up at 3am rather than staying up til 3am will work for you. Most markets have some decent trips in the early morning.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I usually crank up the ac. But avoid fats and greasy food , they will slow you down . drink warm tea or coffee instead of energy drink . But I end up drinking red bull once a while . maybe be pull over and stretch a bit between trips .


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


 lots of cocaine or speed truck drivers have been doing it for years. crystal meth works great also


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I keep "yerba mate" teabags in my car. It provides energy without the "caffeine crash" of coffee or red bull. I get free hot water from Starbucks to brew it.





I also try to keep some caffeine gum in my car. You can find it on Amazon.

Critically though, I suggest finishing your driving shift well before you start getting sleepy. You don't want to be figuring that out mid-trip.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

On weekends and any days the kids don't have school, I start at 3am. I get the tail end of the people going home from the bars, usually bartenders and a few that are still a little wasted but more often safely out of the puking zone. I get a lot of airport and train station runs, the casino crowd heading out from overnight, and a couple of after hours clubs. Then comes the people heading to work and later in the morning I get the runs to the religious facilities with some older folks who no longer drive. Saturday's it's non-orthodox Jewish heading out, Sunday the church crowd. I can stay pretty busy until 10 or 11am, then break and head back out to do runs for people going out to dinner and such. 

When the kids are in school, I do 7am-1pm, with 11am-1pm being mostly downtown delivery runs so I can pick the kids up at 2pm. I head back out around 3:30pm and do evening runs. I'm usually home by 7:30pm unless there is an event going on that people are heading into the city for. I rarely stay out past 10pm driving unless I have taken the rest of the day off and it's really steady.


----------



## ridelending (Oct 25, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> lots of cocaine or speed truck drivers have been doing it for years. crystal meth works great also


I'd approve of the cocaine suggestion but we're Uber drivers not stockbrokers and meth is for poor drug addicts and street junkies and that would still be too expensive. Franky on the budget of an uber driver a frappuccino at starbucks coffee from Mcdonalds is pushing it.

I think I figured out what I'm going to do about this. As suggested above I could just wake up really early. Instead of 3AM what I'm thinking of doing is going to bed at 8 or 9 PM and then waking up at 1:30 or 2 AM. From there I get the drunks home and when that's done go home around four in the morning and go back to sleep. Not sure how well this will actually work but I'm thinking I can preserve my sleep schedule if I only do it on Fridays and Saturdays. Will test this tonight, I might feel awful waking up but I won't be tired which is all that matters.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I have no idea if this will apply or even help you......

Look at your sleep habits. The better quality sleep you get, the more rested you will be. Look at your over all health. That can also effect your endurance. How old are you? Another factor. As someone else mentioned....what do you eat? Are you training your body to depend on caffeine and other stuff to wake up?

Anyway....good luck.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Sleep all day.
Take naps.
Performance enhancing substances.
Keys to success.


----------



## Barbj379 (Jan 13, 2016)

After midnight is when i crank up the hardcore metal tunes. I have one of those 160gb old school iPods, which is loaded with hard stuff. Death metal, try it; however, it's best in between pick-ups (e.g., after drop-offs, heading to new pick-up, heading home, etc.). If necessary, I'll roll down the windows while blasting my metal too.

For example:


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Just bring a pillow.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I try to be as flexible as possible with my hours, but I wouldn't drive for Uber for the drunk @sshole 2am crowd, if I were wide a freaking wake !

Alcohol, and the people who use it, suck. Smoke weed. Its safer and not near so hard-core.

Who, me opinionated ?


----------



## 2DamFaz (Mar 4, 2016)

I have found energy drinks work for me. About an hour or so after I drink one, they kick in. I will drink one around half way through a 10+ hour day (around 8 or 9 pm), so I am able to wind down around 3 or 4 am.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Power naps are the answer....around 12am things should be calm because everybody that goes to bars are already there.... So recline you seat at a safe location, like a hotel and take a power nap and get back at it around 2am.....


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Barbj379 said:


> After midnight is when i crank up the hardcore metal tunes. I have one of those 160gb old school iPods, which is loaded with hard stuff. Death metal, try it; however, it's best in between pick-ups (e.g., after drop-offs, heading to new pick-up, heading home, etc.). If necessary, I'll roll down the windows while blasting my metal too.
> 
> For example:


Great song ! Those were the good ole days.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Night driving is incredibly strenuous on the body. Here are some tips to help you:

1. Dim your dashboard lights. Eye strain is the #1 cause of night time driving fatigue.
2. Dim your phone screen. Use a "night-shift" mode, if available, to reduce the glare.
3. Clean your front windshield. Less glare means less eye strain.
4. Eat some protein. My go to is to eat a bag of tuna fish. Easy to store in my car, and packs lots of energy for later in the night when I will need it.
5. Stay hydrated. 
6. Never, ever, drive tired. Just not worth it. Pull over and take a quick nap.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Good point about lights. I do this but I hate it when pax are using flash for Snapchats etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


" out all night,sleep all day"" I know where you going"- Funk 49


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Barbj379 said:


> After midnight is when i crank up the hardcore metal tunes. I have one of those 160gb old school iPods, which is loaded with hard stuff. Death metal, try it; however, it's best in between pick-ups (e.g., after drop-offs, heading to new pick-up, heading home, etc.). If necessary, I'll roll down the windows while blasting my metal too.
> 
> For example:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Worst shift is 12 midnight to 12 noon. Not only are you dealing with the Circadian Rythm slow down @ 3-4 am,you get to feel like a vampire driving into the sunrise.
But,you get the best cut of the bar crowd,along with the best of the airport runs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Just bring a pillow.


Get tired enough,steel grating in an engine room feels like a pillow.
I can sleep standing up.
Did you know when you're in a manlift 90 feet up,with the engine running they can't tell if you're sleeping or working from the ground usually ? Leaving the engine running is a good excuse for not hearing them holler from the ground. Now they used to fuss when I'd nap on a high beam in the plant.
But if I have to sit up there and wait 3 hours for a crane lift . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ridelending said:


> I'd approve of the cocaine suggestion but we're Uber drivers not stockbrokers and meth is for poor drug addicts and street junkies and that would still be too expensive. Franky on the budget of an uber driver a frappuccino at starbucks coffee from Mcdonalds is pushing it.
> 
> I think I figured out what I'm going to do about this. As suggested above I could just wake up really early. Instead of 3AM what I'm thinking of doing is going to bed at 8 or 9 PM and then waking up at 1:30 or 2 AM. From there I get the drunks home and when that's done go home around four in the morning and go back to sleep. Not sure how well this will actually work but I'm thinking I can preserve my sleep schedule if I only do it on Fridays and Saturdays. Will test this tonight, I might feel awful waking up but I won't be tired which is all that matters.


You rely on cocaine,and it will get you. Kills the kidneys after 20 years.
I knew a guy in his late 20's,heart exploded. I remember the sound his metal coffin made sliding in the moseleum wall. I knew a guy owned a nightclub,x marine,perfect shape,fried his brain( overheated) His organs were in perfect shape to be harvested 3 days later.
Caffeine pills cause heart attacks.
Energy drinks cause heart attacks,they are banned at many plants and shipyards due to deaths.
Crank/ crystal erodes tooth enamel,and the 3 day "up" times cause hallucinations.( they do really stupid things)(criminal things)
Best way is to do it natural.you will still suffer health effects. Conditioning is the best way. Toughen up.
There are actual scientific studies where they estimated that normal healthy animals( all of them) get an average of 1 Billion heartbeats per lifetime.ALL OF THEM INCLUDING YOU. just different hearts beat at different rates.a humming bird heartbeat is rapid,so is its life.
If you speed up your heartbeat you speed up your end.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

It is all in when you start. If you are hitting the mornings, then the evenings and late bar scene will be rough, on all accounts. The only thing I can suggest is to take a break in the evenings. There has to a lull. In my market, I would say it is from 8 PM to 10:00 PM. I would get home, take a nap, and have enough energy to head back out for the later night crowd. However, lately, with Ubereats in this market, I have not been out as late.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My go to drink


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ridelending said:


> Franky on the budget of an uber driver a frappuccino at starbucks coffee from Mcdonalds is pushing it.


A while back Lyft had a code for their drivers for automatic gold status at Starbucks. With that I can get 2 stars for every $1 I spend, get gift cards for birthdays and such, and at 125 stars it's a free item. They have other promos too that boost the star count. Have to hit a certain number of stars a year to keep gold status. If I'm out of gift cards, that's where tip money goes.

And being in Baltimore where meth seems to be growing everywhere, I hear Starbucks is still cheaper.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stamina, you build up to it. My regular job I'm a regional truck driver, my body is conditioned to go 18hrs (I normally get up at 2:30 and go to bed at 8:30 pm). On Friday's, I make a point to catch a nap during the day. My schedule doing Uber/Lyft is random, some days I'll catch 2 hours in the early am, or maybe two hours in the early evening. Fridays I usually plan to go from 5 pm till Midnight. Saturday's I make a push to go from 5 pm to 3 or 4 am. What I find is frequent potty stops, keeps the blood flowing, constantly adjusting the vehicle temp, if I don't have a pax with me I'll crank the A/C, once I have a pax I'll adjust. Drive with the window down, the airflow helps. Depending on the night, a couple bottles (20 oz) or diet Mtn. Dew. or a couple of coffees, and usually a snickers will keep me going. Other times, just staying busy. Last night is a prime example. I was going good, wide awake, snagged a pax in the N. suburbs, teenager that mommy had requested a ride for. On the 18 minute drive to take him home, I caught myself dozing, the road we were on was wide open, zero traffic, that made it rough. Figured when I dropped him off, I would head home (although it was a 30 minute drive home), a few blocks later, I hit a convience store, used the rest room, splashed some water on my face, grabbed a dew and a snickers. While I was in the restroom I got a ping. Which turned into another, and another, ended up for the next 90 minutes with 8 pings. Finally at 4 am I called it a night, and even then it was still busy, but I had plans for today.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

A word of caution, avoid the 5hr energy products or the energy drinks, they often contain so much caffeine or sugar that it can cause other issues. I've tried the 5 hr energy, I hate hospitals, the heart palpitations it gave me almost sent me to the ER. Also if you have existing heart issues, it can exaggerate them, and is often inadvisable if you take some BP meds.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't stay out till 4AM - I grab a gas station coffee and water, sip on those, and have converstaions. Usually I'm done at 0230 or so, and normally get up at 0545 on weedkays (no alarm on weekends to recover from late night Ubers).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeep45238 said:


> Don't stay out till 4AM - I grab a gas station coffee and water, sip on those, and have converstaions. Usually I'm done at 0230 or so, and normally get up at 0545 on weedkays (no alarm on weekends to recover from late night Ubers).


I haven't set an alarm in a year. Sleep till I can't then work till I can't.
Only stimulant I use is a 44 oz coke.
I played with all that stuff when I was Young 20's,seen many bad things come of it. Not for me. I don't even recomend energy drinks. If you are over 30 and using any kind of stimulant,you are inviting trouble and damage to your body.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to say, an awful lot of thought put into a crappy gig. I'm a night owl so running till 3 doesn't usually bother me but I have a 9 to 5 day job so some Friday nights I'm not feeling it. If that's the case I stop driving, it's simple.


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Agreed. I'm 32, and coffee is my limit (I don't drink pop - my flavored/carbinated water of choice is good beer).

Military engrained an early morning part to me, even if I don't like it. With school I also need to have the alarm for my early classes. My wife doesn't know how I can do anything besides sleep at 0545.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lady of the night... Price can be cheap or expensive depending on the quality


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a night person, but at 2 am you have to be very alert due to the drunk drivers. I eat a little kratom, drink an arizona iced tea and I am good to go


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I haven't set an alarm in a year. Sleep till I can't then work till I can't.
> Only stimulant I use is a 44 oz coke.
> I played with all that stuff when I was Young 20's,seen many bad things come of it. Not for me. I don't even recomend energy drinks. If you are over 30 and using any kind of stimulant,you are inviting trouble and damage to your body.


Additionally, those energy drinks are known to lead to an inevitable crash after the inital high.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I always like driving nights, and when I was really into it I wouldn't be coming home until around 5-6 AM.

My best advice is to take a nap prior to driving and drink sugar-free energy drinks. They will give you all of the alertness without the crash. I've taken to Rockstar lately because they have 250 mg caffeine cans that are also sugar and calorie free. Anything with sugar will drain you quickly.

Natural energy is lovely, but when you get tired on the road, it happens out of nowhere, you don't want to get caught like that in an area where you can't easily buy some form of stimulation.

Coffee makes you only want to go to the bathroom, which is a no-no while driving. I only drink it for the taste now mostly, because it takes a DoubleShot minimum to have any effect.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I drink coffe to stay alert......people says it make them want to use bathroom but my kidneys quit working (one of the reasons I'm not in Marines still) so it doesn't bother me at all...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

You also need to go to a sleep clinic and get tested for sleep apnea.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Quick hint on energy drinks. I prefer five hour energy max over something like a 20 oz Monster. You won't have to stop and pee as often.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberRose said:


> You also need to go to a sleep clinic and get tested for sleep apnea.


'Cause it is the "in" thing. Everyone automatically qualifies for a CPAP.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

If you can't stay up late and howl with the big dogs,
I would suggest you wake up early and whine with the puppies..


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah...because staying up late and dealing with drunks makes you such a real man and a big winner in life.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Yeah...because staying up late and dealing with drunks makes you such a real man and a big winner in life.


The LA market is different and a lot of other cities, you can actually get some good fares without having to deal with a whole bunch of drunks, never go to North Hollywood late night, in the Orange County area dont go to downtown Fullerton,

If you're going to work the bar scene try to work with older people, not a bunch of young folks that can't handle their liquor,

I got 5000 plus Uber Lyft rides under my belt, I have not had one person puke in my car,
in my 11 years driving Taxi I've only had puke in my car twice, need to learn some Transportation skills and stop whining..


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

You have a strange definition as to what qualifies as "whining". To each his/her own, though. Point taken...I guess.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

How I stay awake.

Start the night off with a Rockstar energy drink
Chew gum all night (you cannot get tired while chewing gum)
I also use eye drops since my eyes get really dry when I am tired. I used to have to go home super early due to them drying up.


----------



## Bwood (Oct 7, 2016)

yup^^^^

eye drops. If you can keep the lights down and hydrate your eyes from drying out it will really make you feel alert.

other than that, coffee, minty gum, AC, and music that you love.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Neuro Energy water. Beef Jerky, ice coffee I make from a Trader Joe's bottled coffee, and cokes. On the odd occasion I bonk unexpectadly, I have resorted to pulling my leg hair to stay alert. I also have a nap kit in my car with a blanket and small pillow.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You rely on cocaine,and it will get you. Kills the kidneys after 20 years.
> I knew a guy in his late 20's,heart exploded. I remember the sound his metal coffin made sliding in the moseleum wall. I knew a guy owned a nightclub,x marine,perfect shape,fried his brain( overheated) His organs were in perfect shape to be harvested 3 days later.
> Caffeine pills cause heart attacks.
> Energy drinks cause heart attacks,they are banned at many plants and shipyards due to deaths.
> ...


Best post in this thread so far


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

When you overextend yourself ,you will pay the price always, no matter what it is: white lady,crys,coffeine or nothing. Most of impact we see later in life


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

I drive nights and work an 8-5. My days look something like this:

6am wake up, go for a walk, get ready for work
8-5 normal office job
5:30-9 nap
9:30-1:30 drive
2-6 sleep again

This schedule does not work for most people. I don't have any children or a marriage or anything so I don't have any restrictions. Also it's only for 2 months until I move otherwise I would burn out so fast like this.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

BloNoUber said:


> I drive nights and work an 8-5. My days look something like this:
> 
> 6am wake up, go for a walk, get ready for work
> 8-5 normal office job
> ...


Have you ever had drunk passengers tryin to holla at you?


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You rely on cocaine,and it will get you. Kills the kidneys after 20 years.
> I knew a guy in his late 20's,heart exploded. I remember the sound his metal coffin made sliding in the moseleum wall. I knew a guy owned a nightclub,x marine,perfect shape,fried his brain( overheated) His organs were in perfect shape to be harvested 3 days later.
> Caffeine pills cause heart attacks.
> Energy drinks cause heart attacks,they are banned at many plants and shipyards due to deaths.
> ...


I always knew exercising would kill me. Turns out I'm right!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Just living will kill you...100% of people who are born will die.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

DexNex said:


> 6. Never, ever, drive tired. Just not worth it. Pull over and take a quick nap.


 Yes!! Please....for the sake not only yourself, but others on the road.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> If you can't stay up late and howl with the big dogs,
> I would suggest you wake up early and whine with the puppies..


Real big dog...

Dear OP, ignore the condescending fools


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Have you ever had drunk passengers tryin to holla at you?


She has a huge thread about that


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


I just picked a shift 9 PM - 5 AM, then I went home and went to bed. When you burn the candle at both ends it lasts half as long


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

ridelending said:


> I'd approve of the cocaine suggestion but we're Uber drivers not stockbrokers and meth is for poor drug addicts and street junkies and that would still be too expensive. Franky on the budget of an uber driver a frappuccino at starbucks coffee from Mcdonalds is pushing it.
> 
> I think I figured out what I'm going to do about this. As suggested above I could just wake up really early. Instead of 3AM what I'm thinking of doing is going to bed at 8 or 9 PM and then waking up at 1:30 or 2 AM. From there I get the drunks home and when that's done go home around four in the morning and go back to sleep. Not sure how well this will actually work but I'm thinking I can preserve my sleep schedule if I only do it on Fridays and Saturdays. Will test this tonight, I might feel awful waking up but I won't be tired which is all that matters.


I'm trying out this new routine 10pm- let's say 7 didn't work out yesterday cuz I needed the sleep but I'm back it again. I guess it's just training your body but still getting sleep. Today I fell asleep at 10pm woke up 1:30 with high surge that will wake you up. You know that feeling when you rather just go back to sleep but surge making you think twice about it. Well I turned on my app and got 2.8 right away actually didn't feel like going back to sleep so I'm still out here 2 hrs later my body is talleing me I can probably stay till 6-7-8ish having some coffee too. So far it's not too bad. I mean I'll do Saturday and Friday nights till 3-4ish. Or bad not bad !


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> If you can't stay up late and howl with the big dogs,
> I would suggest you wake up early and whine with the puppies..


Good one hahaha


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Real big dog...
> 
> Dear OP, ignore the condescending fools


I think it was a light joke man. Don't take it too serious it's funny tho


----------



## BloNoUber (Jul 5, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Have you ever had drunk passengers tryin to holla at you?


Only one that was alarming.

Last week was my favorite. I had picked up a kid who had just gotten off work at Krispy Kreme. He didn't know that we had met twice before (my friend's ex's son) and asked me out. He told me that he has a lot of friends that are girls who are older than him and asked me to call him when he turned 18 in April (I know minors aren't supposed to be passengers but there was no way of knowing until he said that). His brother called and asked him to pick some candy up for him from the gas station down the road. I could overhear the phone call, something like "Hey do you have $3 on your card?" - "I always have $3. Why wouldn't I have $3?" Then he looks at me and says that his brother always asks him for money but he helps him out because "that's just the kind of guy I am". Then he gave me a fresh 6 box from Krispy Kreme and it was over.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Fridays are my only real tough days - I have a regular 9 to 5 and then my girls have dance class right after that - we get home about 8; I drive from about 9:15 to 3:30 am. A cup of coffee at 7pm usually gets me through the night. I do keep mints in the car (for me) if I feel like I'm getting drowsy.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


I only do it until 2am cuz I have to be up in the morning, i Have like 3 jobs including a weekend part-time job.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SMOTY said:


> I think it was a light joke man. Don't take it too serious it's funny tho


Some people have a very thin skin, and that's probably one of the main reasons many people don't make it doing this gig..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


If you can tolerate the caffeine these little things work wonders, you can pick them up at 7:11 they have them sitting in the same place with the creamers for the coffee..

I normally addto my coffee are I add a few to a big bottle of water, works great,
Or just peel back and drink it straight up it's not overly bitter..


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I'll drink maybe half of a little five hour energy Max and I'm good. I can always sip a little more if I need. Like someone else said, they are so small they don't make you have to use the rest room. 

The five hour energies don't give me any "crash" as they wear off. Everyone's body is different, so you have to see what works for you. It's better to be cautious and only take a little of something, than to realize you've taken too much and now your heart is racing.

I had that happen to me once when I took an energy drink before working out. Learned my lesson.

Don't ignore the need for sleep. If you get drowsy, finish the trip if you're on one, then log off.


----------



## Bishop1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I did my first 12-3 last night. I drank a 5-Hour energy and sipped on a regular ice tea.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Bishop1 said:


> I did my first 12-3 last night. I drank a 5-Hour energy and sipped on a regular ice tea.


No tea for me. Something about it has always made me have to relieve myself soon after.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Additionally, those energy drinks are known to lead to an inevitable crash after the inital high.


Exactly. The B Effect, as it's called, always makes my tiredness worse if I take stimulants. I am also a night owl, so I don't have too much of an issue. Bars close at 1:00 am in Maine but I usually have to work at my other job weekends, too, so I normally head home at about 12:30.

I also seem to have to pee really bad most of the night, so that keeps me awake, too.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


I hear ya, I quit a midnight on fridays and saturdays, but I start an noon. Other days, 6 am to 6pm. I work days most of the week. Sundays I work 10 - 10pm, because since I work late on Saturday, I can't get up early enough on Sunday.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Pop a couple of excedrins, they'll keep you awake.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Pop a couple of excedrins, they'll keep you awake.


Excedrine is caffeine , acetaminophen (Tylenol ) , and aspirin, mixed together . don't take that just to stay awake .


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Honestly... i got to bed at 11:00-11:30 and wake up at 16:00-17:00 every day of my life barring vacations/hollidays.

Unless you have a death wish... working late night and living normal hours doesn't work. You have to pick one or the other. Living a night shift is how you need to look at it. LIVE LIKE THE VAMPIRE... don't just occasionally work all night.

Us vampires would appreciate it if you drove safely and didn't risk your health and safety.

The truth is... the first few months you live a nightshift will be insane on your body and mind. You have to adjust and keep the same hours 22 hours a day 8 days a week 446 days a year or you will lose your mind.

Once you beat your body into submission... your skin will pale up nicely, your fangs will descend... and your sanity crumble to allow you to able to tolerate the insanity that happens between bar closing time and the crack of dawn.

After you have adjusted.... you will be able to get up, eat dinner... go to work... and go to bed when the morning commute is getting nasty.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber is dangerous! They do not have a cap. Drivers have fallen asleep at the wheel.

Check this out... drivers are driving over 18 hour shifts. 
https://uberpeople.net/attachments/image-png.62212/
Uber must make uber safe for riders and cap drivers.


----------



## Coolcat1969 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello all fellow Uber Partners. I have worked nights at other jobs and it is no doubt very tough, am posting a few tips that I use to help the challenge. I work 10pm at night til 10am, take 2 days off and work at 4am til 10am on those off days.. If bored or can't sleep.

Eat light at night, avoid big meals, protein is good, chicken would be best choice. Avoid deep fried if possible. 

Drink coffee regulary, avoid addiction to energy drinks for all reasons posted. Pepsi or coke is also good for a boost, stay hydrated. Energy drink are pricy, don't go thier. 

Keep busy, if it's slow, find a gas bar and detail your car, get some fresh air, stretch your body, getting back in a clean car will boost your energy. 

Roll down window regularly, get some fresh air in the car, keep the car on the cool side, don't crank the heat ever! When driving if you feel tired roll down the window it will stop heavy eyes instantly.

Once you encounter heavy eyes, immediately pull over and have a cat nap. This is the best advise ever, leave your app on and recline your seat and fall asleep, even if it's only 5 mins, it will refresh you instantly. 

Around 3:30am, try to Nap, set alarm or leave app on, it pings! trust me you wake up! Get a fresh coffee before you nap, when you wake up you be happy that puppy is their! Also pops work to, drink immediately after your nap. 

Always dim everything, ensure windows are super clean including mirrors. Night lights and glare will wear you down, eye drops are mandatory as well. Eyes will dry out. 

Change up your music, Last find an Uber Buddy, post and find someone that also works nights, meeting at a selected place and having coffee really helps, also texting each other through out the night take out that lifeless feeling. Post for a Uber buddy, find a good one, if you don't like the person, find another. Avoid negative people. 

Last wait for the sun, once it comes, you will catch your second wind, try to not cap nap over 20 mins. 1-2 hours is tough to recover from.... Splash water on your face after nap, towel off, go get your pax, drink that coffee, also pop a breath mint just in case your breath took a hit from dehydration. 


Sometimes I work til 12 noon if am not tired, I go to bed immediately when I get home. Sleep all day as long as you need, if you didn't sleep much, try napping before you head out. 


Hope this helps CC


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I went to sleep one night around 11 and was awakened at 2am by Uber with a surge alert. 8+ and I threw on clothes and jumped in my car, pinged immediately and got a rare $50 fairly short run. Unfortunately, the surge was over quickly, but I got several other rides after that till 3, then off to home and back to sleep.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Energy drinks are my friend. The 5 hour energy drink is the best....but when you crash, make sure you don't do it in your car. When I start to yawn and get a little blurry eyed, I know I'm done. I don't want to hurt myself or God forbid, another innocent person. 

Starbucks is great, too.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Start later. I find I'm usually good for at most a 9 hour shift. Try waiting for rush hour to end before hitting the road on thurs/fri it'll burn you out early and doesn't pay as well because traffic. You'll have more energy left to go later.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> Energy drinks are my friend. The 5 hour energy drink is the best....but when you crash, make sure you don't do it in your car. When I start to yawn and get a little blurry eyed, I know I'm done. I don't want to hurt myself or God forbid, another innocent person.
> 
> Starbucks is great, too.


Starbuks is rip off. Those 5 hours aren't that good IMO and as you said the crash is a hard one. I like the Organic RockStars. Not the tastyiest but its a steady high with no crash. I'll skip buying a pricey bev at the drive thru with dinner if I'm eating on the road and pick-up one of those instead.

McDonalds drive thru is great for a quick LRG Coke for under a dollar.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> If you can tolerate the caffeine these little things work wonders, you can pick them up at 7:11 they have them sitting in the same place with the creamers for the coffee..
> 
> I normally addto my coffee are I add a few to a big bottle of water, works great,
> Or just peel back and drink it straight up it's not overly bitter..


You can main line those too. Just poke the needle right through the foil and load up.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Honestly... i got to bed at 11:00-11:30 and wake up at 16:00-17:00 every day of my life barring vacations/hollidays.
> 
> Unless you have a death wish... working late night and living normal hours doesn't work. You have to pick one or the other. Living a night shift is how you need to look at it. LIVE LIKE THE VAMPIRE... don't just occasionally work all night.
> 
> ...


Sounds inhumane. day naps to catch up will work fine.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

DexNex said:


> My go to is to eat a bag of tuna fish.


hope you've got some guy to chew on following that!


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

There are ways but regardless, driving for Uber is taking days and years off our lives for sure. 

Especially when we push ourselves to stay up late and use external stimulants and things.


----------



## think (Oct 3, 2016)

The only real answer is sleep. If you're up till four, and the only way to safely do it is to sleep until noon. I think it is worth repeating over and over: do not do not do not do not drive when you're sleepy. It's so dangerous and so absurdly avoidable, you can just stop and rest. So I make this recommendation not to encourage you to use tricks to do things you really shouldn't, but I found that by far the most helpful thing, once coffee and getting out and stretching aren't helping any more, is CHEWING GUM. 

But seriously remember that many lives are in your hands all the time and that's the thing that actually makes this a "job" with some legit stakes and responsibility.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

ridelending said:


> This has been very frustrating for me twice now I've had to go home at about 1 AM because I'm simply too tired and just reached a point where I know I could not drive safely. That's what's lousy about Uber any other job I could do tired but driving tried and especially with people is too risky.
> 
> How are you guys pulling off the later hours? Besides going to bed at 5 PM and living a night shift I'm not sure how to manage staying alert until 4 AM. The only idea I have at this point are to try energy drinks.


Keto diet, zero energy crashes for 90% of people.

Naps.


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

Ask your pax to drive.


----------

